# Today on RO - Tuesday



## Becca (Aug 25, 2009)

[align=center]






:rainbow: Welcome to todayâs news on RabbitsOnline.net by Becca :rainbow: [/align][align=center]inkelepht:

___________________:hearts __________________
 [/align][align=center]
 [/align][align=center]





Today is *kirsterz09*âs birthday!!!
Happy 22nd Birthday Kirsty.[/align][align=center]:birthday[/align][align=center] I hope you have a great day! [/align][align=center]arty:



If you are celebrating a special occasion and want it to be mentioned in the news make sure it is entered in the  Calendar !






[/align][align=center]:welcome1
[/align][align=center]Welcome:
 Jenny & Ainsley 
 Cassie & her bunnies! 
 Stella & Ellie 
 Manda & Ryo 
 Annia & her bunnies 
[/align][align=center]:hello

Welcome to the forum guys! Remember if youâre a new member and havenât introduced yourself. Click  Here








Free roaming rabbits!  Any stories to share? 

Irishbunny is looking for ideas  how to mark her bunnies? 

VOTE  in the latest Photo Phile Contest. BUNS ON VACATION!

What are your  dream bunny breeds? 

Daisy is home from her spay  and everything seems well!  Pray it stays that way![/align][align=center]___________________:hearts __________________[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center] INFIRMARY DISCUSSION:  Pain Treatment 

Skinny Kit  Advice needed 

Prayers Needed For:
 Jackâs Bladder Sludge 
 Lucy 
 Petunia 
[/align][align=center]___________________:hearts __________________

New bunny owner:  Questions! [/align][align=center]
Ellie is only eating hay.  Not pellets! 
[/align][align=center] BABY PICTURES! 

New bunnies  added to the rabbitry! 

POLL:  Name help! 

[/align][align=center]___________________:hearts __________________[/align][align=center]RESCUE:
 Reddish Rabbit in West Bend, WI 

 Thumper needs a home! - Washington 

 5 bunnies! GrandRapid Michigan

[/align][align=center]___________________:hearts __________________[/align][align=center]A few old Let Your Hare Down threads are popping up! Have you posted in them?
 Whatâs your obsession? 

 How did you come up with your username? 

And the  pregnancy thread is back!! 

___________________:hearts __________________[/align][align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]What's your name?
*Dolla Bell (My mom call me **Dolla Bell **Houdini though sometimes)*

 What's your age or your 'estimated' age?
*About a year and a half!*

 What breed are you?
*American Fuzzy Lop*

 Who's your slave?
*My mom, Boz.*

 What's your favourite thing to do?
*Escape from my cage/pen/condo and pretty much get into things I'm not supposed to! I live on the edge!*

 What's your favourite food?
*Craisins!!*

 What do you disapprove of?
*Being groomed, get my nails cut or being restricted in any way besides a 3 second cuddle.*

 A bit about you?
 *My mom adopted me from the humane society. I came in when I was believed to be 8-9 weeks old and I was severely matted and they had to shave all my fur off (okay maybe not that dramatic but it was a lot!!). The people before me had me a month. *

* I live with my two bestest buddies Domino and Louie. I am the boss and tell them what to do!! We have an evil enemy on the other side of the rabbit kingdom... Marley. She's big and evil!!! *


 A picture of yourself...




*This is where I escaped my cage and got in the hay bin!!*

* http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j117/CoolBozPup14/2009/Pets/Rabbits/2009_08_02HoudiniStrikesAGAIN/P8029784.jpg*
* This is where it was located!!*





*And this is when I escaped and tried to use the garbage bin has a stool! I'm not very proud of this one but my mom finds it funny!! :grumpy:*
[/align]


----------



## Flashy (Aug 25, 2009)

Ace job Becca, but today is Tuesday


----------



## Becca (Aug 25, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Ace job Becca, but today is Tuesday


Lol yep I just realised

:blushan:

Its cuz usually I do Wednesdays but I'm filling in this week... :biggrin2:

I'll change it LOL


----------



## Flashy (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeh, I know why you did it, just thought you might want to know, that's all. But we get two Becca Today's this week, which is ace  on whatever day you decide you want to call it


----------



## Becca (Aug 25, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Yeh, I know why you did it, just thought you might want to know, that's all. But we get two Becca Today's this week, which is ace  on whatever day you decide you want to call it


Hehe thanks. And aaarh thanks Tracy  :blushan:


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Beccafor mentioning Daisy


----------



## Becca (Aug 25, 2009)

^ Pleasure! Glad shes okay


----------



## Becca (Aug 25, 2009)

BUNNY STAR ADDED!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 25, 2009)

Just wanted to say a quick thanks for mentioning my birthday, I'm having a great time


----------



## Becca (Aug 27, 2009)

*kirsterz09 wrote: *


> Just wanted to say a quick thanks for mentioning my birthday, I'm having a great time


Glad you had a good day 

And p.s Check todays news


----------

